# 'Big Name' Competitors in Your Area!



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been wondering this silly question for quite sometime. I just wanted to know the 'big name' competitors in your area! 

I think I'll have to think about this one for a moment...I know like 3 off hand...but I can think of more! So far I have Linda Koutsky, Yvonne Piefer, and Sandra Ladwig. There is also this one woman I met her name is Julianne or Julie...but I don't know her last name. 

I'd just love hearing their 'Claim to Fame's' and just about their dog, it's really cool!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I impressed at your knowledge on this topic! Maddie is a lucky girl!



Tiffany


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> I impressed at your knowledge on this topic! Maddie is a lucky girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Yes...Tiffany, Maddie IS a lucky girl to have someone like this to help us out! I'm proud of Linda and Maddie, how far she has come with her dogs...and how she's helped me come thsi far with Maddie.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I did mean that Maddie is lucky to have such a caring owner (YOU)! Now.. tell me what I've missed. Who is Linda :doh:


Tiffany


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> I did mean that Maddie is lucky to have such a caring owner (YOU)! Now.. tell me what I've missed. Who is Linda :doh:
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Well thank you Tiffany! She can be a bit of a brat at times...like today for instince...she put her paws up on the Dining Room table...which by the way is BEHIND ME..I didn't hear her..until her nails slike clanked against it...and she ran off with a stinken KLEENEX...she loves paper by the way.LOL.

Anyway...Linda is my mentor who helps me out with AKC Competitive Obedience. SHe has AMAZING dogs that have won awards left and right. She currently has a new puppy, Tilt. Here's his debut on You Tube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj64tBfChgY


She is a GREAT trainer...and has helped me out soo much..I don't know where'd we be without her!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Big names in the Los Angeles area:

Louise Fox Meredith - NOC Winner
Flo Walberg

Louise shows Annemarie Silverton Border Collies. Flo shows BCs and Rotties.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Big names in the Los Angeles area:
> 
> Louise Fox Meredith - NOC Winner
> Flo Walberg
> ...


Thanks Stephanie! 

I feel really bad for Louise...she recently lost Twister, what a great man he was...so cute and very talented.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well over the last couple of weeks Lucy and I have had the pleasure to compete with the likes of Anne Paul (Malinois), Petra Ford (Labradors), Betsey Scappichio (several breeds), Vivian Bergman (Border Collies), Beth Chapman (Labradors) and Alison Desmaris (Goldens) to name a few. These ladies have all put OTCh's on multiple dogs and several of them multiple breeds. Probably the most impressive in my eyes is Alison and her Goldens. She and her husband Ray are truly amazing trainers. It seems all their dogs are multi-champs with conformation, obedience, agility and tracking plus have put field titles on their dogs. Their best known dog is Yogi who won the GRCA National BOB two times, has his OTCh, UDX3, TDX, MX/MXJ and at almost 10 years of age is still actively competing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had the best time watching the border collie pup heeling on Youtube! Thanks for that. I am going to practice with Tango right now.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I had the best time watching the border collie pup heeling on Youtube! Thanks for that. I am going to practice with Tango right now.


I know...he's a hoot isn't he? I love that little man...he's awesome and really calm around kids! 

Hank-

Can you give me those people's websites?

I should've rephrased the title of this thread...it should be the ones in your STATE...lol...jeeze...I'm getting old. ::doh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a couple of the websites
Betsy Scappichio - http://www.topdogobedience.com/
Petra Ford is a student and instructor at Betsy's place

Alison Demaris - http://www.mirasol.org/


The others from what I can see do not have websites however here are a couple of articles Anne Paul wrote while at St. Huberts that I think you might enjoy Karyn

http://www.sthuberts.org/petpouri/articles/compete.asp

http://www.sthuberts.org/petpouri/articles/increasing_training_motivation.asp


----------

